# Thanks eos rip



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

So today after owning my eos 3 years she saved my life. A car on the highway going in the opposite direction crossed over the berm and flew...airborn...at my eos where it struck me right on my drivers side. I can't believe how well the eos protected me. I can't believe I'm alive. The side impact setup and side airbags on this car are no joke... 
I'll miss her  

http://fairfield.patch.com/articles...s-one-car-airborne-into-opposite-travel-lanes


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

justme97 said:


> I'll miss her


 All I can say is, "It's a good thing we won't be missing you."


----------



## golfmkv89 (Dec 6, 2007)

glad you are all right man...


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

*Holy Cow !*

an you tell us what we see inside the car ? is the red actual car metal inside the passenger side seat ? 

How do you think front passenger/rear passengers would have fared ? 

So Glad you are A-OK !


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

OH NOS.....glad to hear you are OK....it WILL buff out.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

oh no twice......just checked out the link....i remembered you lived in CT........I travel the merrit ALL the time on my way to NH each weekend.....heard about the accident from up here in NH (i came friday morning)


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

Glad to hear you are OK....


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks guys. It's funny I had a spit second to figure out what to do but after you have the most helpless feeling as you have to give your life (and in this case the life of my sister) over to the car and it's saftety systems. It's really scary but all I know it the car did really well...the fire chief was there and was very surprised of the outcome consitering the circumstances. 
The red in the back is the rear bumper the tow service put it in the car for transport. 
The car was hit really hard on the drivers side. The door is in so far that it's basically inside the door panel and the side beam is broken but nothing evercame inside either the front or rear seat areas. The side airbag deployed...a good thing I'm sure but when comming out it smacked me hard in the left hand and left a pretty big mark. The rear rollover system deployed which is good but the top was up and the glass kinda went everywhere whitch makes me wonder if they coulda put better glass back there. Glass is comming out of everywhere in an accident like this thought so I guess it's not too big a deal.. 


















ps-jean the cops said they call this the "fly zone"...and I took the merritt over 95 because I always think of the merritt as safer!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

re....the fly zone......i know just the spot.....i'm not a fan of jersey dividers but they do their job..flip the cars instead of making them airborn into oncoming traffic :screwy:......i remember when they built that berm......i kind of liked it better than the plain metal guardrail because it kept the headlights out of your eyes at night.....so much for "road improvements"


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

WOW.... That looked intense. Glad you are OK! 

On a side note: thanks for sharing these photos. I knew the cars had roll over bars from the VW magazine. Its cool they deployed in this instance. Extra safety A++
You should add these photos to that article. I bet people will take a second look at the Eos (for safety).


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

That is a nasty bit of business. As already stated I'm real glad to hear both you and your sister come through the accident without serious injury. 

It is comforting to know the safety engineering that goes into most of todays cars is proving to be effective in reducing injuries and death. 

Really is too bad about the car getting wrecked. Are you thinking about replacing it with another Eos. 

Kevin


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

What kind of car was it that hit you..


----------



## Kong99 (Jul 3, 2008)

Justme97 I am so glad you and your sister are 100% ok. Sad that your EOS is KIA. 

Let us know what kind of car you get next.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, that looks to be quite a harsh impact, glad you're alright!

With some other cars it looks like you may not have been so lucky to not be injured.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow, glad to hear you and your sister are all right! You don't really think about or appreciate all the engineering work involved in making a safe vehicle until something like this happens. I too can attest to the solidly built structure of the Eos. During my rear end accident of over $4k to repair the Eos didn't even look bad (from a distance) and I didn't even have a sprain neck. Are you planing to get another?


----------



## Curta01 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Just A Side Note*

Very glad to hear that both of you are safe.

While I love my EOS I was always a bit jealous of people who have one of the great classic sports cars, like an E type Jag. But the truth of the matter is that a modern, well designed car like the EOS is so much safer that there is no comparison. You’re here to post the pictures while I expect someone with an older sports car would not be. I’m no longer jealous.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Glad to see you and your sister are OK!!!


----------



## ktgirlNtn (Jul 23, 2010)

*Safety*

I can't see the pix, but it sounds like my model. SO glad y'all are ok and wonderful to hear that I am driving "in good hands".


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)

whoa, glad you're ok


----------

